

Shock: Private Equity Company Plans To Do Something Useful - ssp
http://www.electronicsweekly.com/blogs/david-manners-semiconductor-blog/2010/03/shock-private-equity-company-p.html

======
btilly
Yes, they sometimes do this during down markets when they realize that they
are likely to hold companies longer than their usual burn and flip strategy is
appropriate for.

That said, their goal is to establish a stable revenue stream that requires
little maintenance. If they achieve that, then expect them to leverage the
hell of the company, slash support, extract debt payments, then try to flip
the corpse to someone else.

